# S/P Malignant Melanoma vs Lentigo Maligna vs MM in situ



## hkatie (Mar 9, 2009)

In working with PQRI measures 136-138, I've realized I'm having a dx coding problem.  Is a personal history of lentigo maligna still coded as v10.82?  It seems clear to me that a personal history of malignant melanoma in situ is coded as v10.82, but I'm looking for reassurance that I should be including s/p lentigo maligna in with my reporting measures.  Can anyone help?


----------



## heiditipherwell (Mar 10, 2009)

I have never run into this scenario before, but based on the info that I have just learned in the ICD-9, I would use V10.83 for the History of the Lentigo Maligna.  It seems that the a patient may be diagnosed with Lentigo Maligna without it being Melanoma if I am reading correctly.   There is a certain stage at which it becomes a form of Melanoma, so I would say until you are certain of that use the more generic code.

"lentigo maligna   

a brown or black mottled, irregularly outlined, slowly enlarging lesion resembling a lentigo in which there are increased numbers of scattered atypical melanocytes in the epidermis, usually occurring on the face of older persons; after many years the dermis may be invaded and the lesion is then termed lentigo maligna melanoma. Syn: Hutchinson freckle, melanotic freckle."
That is a quote from Stedmans

Hope that helps.
Heidi


----------

